# Chicken bumper stickers



## GenFoe

I'm a stay at home mom who runs a sign business with my husband. Since I've become obsessed with chickens I've designed some car and window decals. I'm also going to be making hand painted signs once the weather warms up! I don't want to spam the board so if anyone is interested I will happily send you a link to my etsy shop! Thanks!


----------



## GenFoe

I have other designs available too! Just a couple examples!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Those are pretty great! Lets see some other designs!


----------



## GenFoe

Is it ok? I don't want to get in trouble for putting things I have for sale up.


----------



## GenFoe

My heart beats for chickens and the chicken family lineup  I will have to get to the computer to get more. I have these on my phone.


----------



## kaufranc

Genfoe, those are cool ! I am a sucker for anything with chickens or roosters on it! Would love to check out your site!


----------



## 7chicks

Very nice designs! Would be great on a tee shirt!


----------



## GenFoe

We can do shirts too! Plus if there is anything specific you want I can do that too! We've made some amazing hand painted barn signs for local farmers, of course that's kind of impossible to ship, but we can make smaller coop ones. 

I'm not sure how to link from here. You can search etsy for somethingsafowl and that's my shop!


----------



## Roslyn

So cute! I put you into my favorites!


----------



## GenFoe

Thanks!  once the babies are settled more and the coops finished I will be making more stuff to list. But I will happily design custom things if you would like! I already have two coop signs designed I just need to be able to get outside and paint them!


----------



## GenFoe

Farm sign we made for my sister in laws mini farm.


----------



## DottieB

Can you post the link to your etsy shop on this thread?


----------



## GenFoe

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SomethingsAfowl


----------



## Happeesupermom

*LOVE* the chicken family lineup! Are these window decals?


----------



## GenFoe

Yes they can be used on any smooth surface. Best on windows and car like paint. If the windows are tinted I recommend white or silver or even gold. If not any dark or bright color works. I'm hoping to get some more stuff up soon, I just have to have time to sit at the computer and get creative! But with two kids and now 18 (woohoo!) baby chicks to take care of I don't have a ton of quiet time.


----------



## Energyvet

I really like the family line up.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

I Have chicken fever as well, I just love them. They are all full of personality. Precious is all I can say.


----------



## GenFoe

Thanks! I love designing and creating things. I'm really itching to make hand painted coop signs! Like "the chick inn (no vacancy)" and fresh eggs signs! <3 being pregnant limits my ability to be hands on with a lot of paint though.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Let me know if you start selling the car decal & signs. I'm interested!!


----------



## GenFoe

The car decals are for sale now. I actually meant to make a coupon code for all of you guys. I'm going to see if I can do it now from my phone. If not I will in the morning and post it. Be back shortly!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Are u on eBay as well? I saw one on there just like it. I am watching it.


----------



## GenFoe

No just etsy. I put a 15% off coupon code for anyone that would like to get something. Just put in BYC15

Thanks! 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SomethingsAfowl


----------



## GenFoe

Although I do have an eBay account I could set up a listing if you would rather use that.


----------



## Energyvet

Why not just wear gloves when you paint? Then you're not exposed to anything toxic except fumes....but I'm guessing you're in a well ventilated place anyway.


----------



## blblanchard

I'm trying to talk my husband into letting me buy the family lineup!


----------



## GenFoe

To make signs durable for outdoors you should really use oil paint and that's a big no while pregnant. I can make some with water based paint and have my husband clear them afterwards which is what we are planning. Once the coop is complete (hopefully this weekend!) I get all the wood scraps to do with as I please!


----------



## 7chicks

Will you be adding t-shirts to etsy then?


----------



## GenFoe

I can heat press an individual tshirt or two for you if you would like! They aren't really anything we can make money off of. We don't own a silk screen (yet!) so high volume stuff isn't easy.


----------



## Dyanne05

Are the decals vinyls or stickers


----------



## GenFoe

Vinyl but we can print them as well.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

I just ordered my sticker n paid for it! Whoop!!! Can hardly wait to get it!!


----------



## GenFoe

Yay! Ill ship it in the morning. Is there a color you would like?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Do u have a hot pink color?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Those can be put on a window like a decal correct?


----------



## GenFoe

Yup! Sure can. I'll send instructions along with a free gift!


----------



## GenFoe

Oh my gosh I am going to make "guess what? Chicken butt" decals tomorrow. Hah so cute. Wanted to share.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Thank you! I am excited to get it! 
My grand babies boys always say the chicken butt thing. Ha!! they are 3 & 4. They always get a kick out of getting me with it. They are so dang cute.


----------



## Dyanne05

I love it. I call my youngest daughter chicken leg.


----------



## Dyanne05

I love it gonna place my order Friday


----------



## GenFoe

I sent it etsy has your tracking number. Enjoy! I sent along directions but please don't hesitate to ask any questions. I'm usually always near my phone so I will most likely answer quickly!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Thanks again. Ready to get it on the trailblazer!!


----------



## GenFoe

Just completed hand painted barn sign!


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice! You should be pleased as it turned out very well.


----------



## GenFoe

Thanks! That's my husband's work. He's the real artist, I try though!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

I got my decal!!! I put it on and love it!!! And thanks for the gift! I love them! Thanks Gen!


----------



## GenFoe

Awesome! Would you share a pic?


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Love it


----------



## GenFoe

Thanks they look awesome! I'm so happy you like them


----------



## GenFoe

I forgot to mention! If you get snow where you live just be careful scraping over them. You can take it off!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

Yes I love them! Thank you!!


----------

